
When AI Meets Nowruz - benbreen
https://medium.com/humane-ai/when-ai-meets-nowruz-b249274370ba
======
c1505
I am confused with the language model explorer mentioned in the article.
Mentions it is for GPT-2 ,but then also says it was built using BERT. Which is
it?

~~~
joelgrus
The language model is GPT-2 (small).

The underlying library is called "pytorch-pretrained-BERT" because initially
it just contained an implementation of BERT, but now it contains
implementations of several models so they backronym-ed it to "Big-&-Extending-
Repository-of-Transformers". :)

